# Kunz Plus #3 preliminary review



## bobasaurus

Interesting to see a good review of a Kunz plane. How thin of a shaving could you take with it, and what kind of surface does it leave in wild grain? It actually looks pretty well made from your pictures.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen

Super thorough review. Thaks a lot!


----------



## b2rtch

Truly an excellent review and an excellent job.
Thank you.

Update your review after you used the plane for while, I would be interested to read it.


----------



## knockknock

> How thin of a shaving could you take with it, and what kind of surface does it leave in wild grain?
> - bobasaurus


bobasaurus, sorry but I really can't answer your questions. I haven't planed any wild grain, and I mainly use softer woods like pine, poplar and basswood. As for the thinness of shavings, I have no way to measure. I can get thin shavings, as thin as I can get with the Wood River #3 and my Veritas 5 1/4W. But as I set those planes up also, it really is just a test of how I set up a plane.


----------



## stefang

Nice review. Is it really necessary to remove the hollow behind the mouth as long as it doesn't extend to far? I have a Kunz no. 80 scraper plane which I really like. It seems like a pretty good brand at reasonable prices.


----------



## knockknock

For me, it probably wasn't necessary to flatten the sole. Before I flattened it, I planed a couple of boards with the Kunz plus #3, switching off with my other planes, and I didn't notice any difference. But I knew I would always wonder whether it does make a difference, so I flattened the sole.


----------



## Aidan1211

How much did it set you back?


----------



## knockknock

> How much did it set you back?


Well, almost twice the price of the Wood River #3 (on sale), and just about the same as the Veritas small bevel up smoother sells for now. Or you could see what Highland Woodworking is selling them for, which is where I got the Kunz plus #3.


----------

